# General Enquiry



## golfbuddy (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi there, my name is John, I live in Scotland, I am nearing my 60th birthday and i am seriously looking at moving to Spain, i have though, many many questions, is there anyone in Spain have the time, would like to reply and give me and idea of referals ect that may help in my decision making. 

kind regards 

John


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

golfbuddy said:


> Hi there, my name is John, I live in Scotland, I am nearing my 60th birthday and i am seriously looking at moving to Spain, i have though, many many questions, is there anyone in Spain have the time, would like to reply and give me and idea of referals ect that may help in my decision making.
> 
> kind regards
> 
> John


:welcome:

There are lots of us here who will happily answer your questions if we can - so fire away!

You'll find lots of useful info here as well, though http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## golfbuddy (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi, thanks for your reply, I'll just give you some rough background details regarding nt situation. My wife and I are both thinking about moving to Spain, I am close to 59 years of age and my wife is close to 61years. one of the big thing i suppose would be health insurance and costs for us both, my health is ok however my wife has a heart condition which is manageable but needs constant medication. 

kInd regards 

John


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

golfbuddy said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply, I'll just give you some rough background details regarding nt situation. My wife and I are both thinking about moving to Spain, I am close to 59 years of age and my wife is close to 61years. one of the big thing i suppose would be health insurance and costs for us both, my health is ok however my wife has a heart condition which is manageable but needs constant medication.
> 
> kInd regards
> 
> John


As you are both below state retirement age, and I assume won't be looking for work, you will both need private health care for at least the first year. The issue then is about any pre-existing conditions like the one you mention ....

Get a quote from companies like ASSA - just make sure that you use Spanish companies and not British ones - they're much cheaper in Spain.


----------



## golfbuddy (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you, will let you know how i get on. 

thanks again 

john


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

golfbuddy said:


> Thank you, will let you know how i get on. thanks again john


Try Sanitas as well. They have great service. And depending on the Region where you live, after a year here you can basically buy into the Spanish healthcare system in a concept called Convenio Especial with no preexisting clauses. No med coverage however. Cost is around 57€ a month for under 65,y/o and 160€ for over. My wife and I are very pleased with it.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Your wife is over 60. When is she due to receive her UK state pension? Once she does you can both be covered by the Spanish state health system.

You might think about waiting until then before moving out here.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Get a bluetooth keyboard...better still dump the Apple and get a good tablet like my i7 Surface Pro


----------



## golfbuddy (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks very much for your reply, i we appreciate you taking the time to help.

thanks again

john


----------



## golfbuddy (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi there, my wife doesn't qualify for state pension for another 5 years when she'll be 66 as they have moved the pension goal posts again. I take it when you get to state pension age your pension is transferred from the UK to a Spanish bank account for you. This is very early stages of enquiry for me, it's to see if it possible to move to Spain on a limited budget until both our pensions mature, after that we should be able to manage more comfortably. As stated earlier my wife has a ongoing heart condition and we are currently awaiting the outcome of further tests to see if further operations would be beneficial, after that we'll have a better idea of how to proceed. I' m fed up with the cold constantly wet weather, dog owners not picking up after their dog and the constant litter scattered around the area. It just depresses me, and i need to get away. 
Spain looks to be a very attractive option for us if we can manage. getting quite excited just looking into it!!!
Many thanks for your help, very much appreciated. 

Regards 

John


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

golfbuddy said:


> Hi there, my wife doesn't qualify for state pension for another 5 years when she'll be 66 as they have moved the pension goal posts again. I take it when you get to state pension age your pension is transferred from the UK to a Spanish bank account for you. This is very early stages of enquiry for me, it's to see if it possible to move to Spain on a limited budget until both our pensions mature, after that we should be able to manage more comfortably. As stated earlier my wife has a ongoing heart condition and we are currently awaiting the outcome of further tests to see if further operations would be beneficial, after that we'll have a better idea of how to proceed. I' m fed up with the cold constantly wet weather, dog owners not picking up after their dog and the constant litter scattered around the area. It just depresses me, and i need to get away.
> Spain looks to be a very attractive option for us if we can manage. getting quite excited just looking into it!!!
> Many thanks for your help, very much appreciated.
> 
> ...


That is such a shame about the pension age. I was lucky and got my pension at 60. I then qualified for Spanish state healthcare.

If you really don't want to wait that long I suggest you get a quote from various private healthcare companies. The Spanish ones tend to be cheaper. I hope you manage to achieve what you are hoping to do.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've moved the off topic posts to here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/986578-how-type-sign.html#post9426602

I've also deleted all the posts which were degenerating into trading insults.

Just for the record, it isn't against the rues to stray off topic - however the best way to deal with it. if you find it (or anything else) to be annoying, is to use the report button at top right of a post.







That way, all moderators receive a notification & decide what, if anything, to do about it.


There would have been no real need to move the posts if that had been done - because the petty personal insults wouldn't have started.

Several of you are very lucky that you haven't received infraction points


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

I agree with you about the weather, but there is a lot of litter left around here in Spain, particularly in the areas of particular beauty! As for dog excrement, it's in skip loads in Spain. I have a dog and pick after him, but others don't. When my partner and I go for walks for some reason he usually hoofs it. It's on the pavements, roads, pathways in woods etc., etc. I have found dogs to be a problem with strays and people walking their dogs off leads or just letting them out to roam wherever they wish. Definitely worse in Spain than in England! However, there are so many more pluses to living in Spain.
Although I have had to pay for the doctor's services, it has been a better service than in England (for me). I only hear good reports about the hospital in Denia near to where we are at the moment.
If you are planning to come to Spain for a try before you buy, I can recommend Stay Sure. My partner has a lot of health issues and we gave them the full history for both of us and got what we felt was a good rate of cover. It also included legal cover, which came in handy when we had carbon monoxide poisoning from a landlady's boiler.


----------



## golfbuddy (Feb 13, 2016)

thanks for your time & advice, will do. 

John


----------

